# Too many bananas?



## John Shingler (11 Oct 2013)

Is it possible to eat too many bananas so as to raise potassium levels to the point it has detrimental effects on the heart?

I probably max 2 per day. How many do you eat?


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Oct 2013)

There was an idiot here a few months back promoting 20+ bananas a day; so think you're safe with 2 per day


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

No it isn't.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Oct 2013)

20 wow ...that's just excessive.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No it isn't.


nicely explained


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2013)

There is a woman on you tube who allegedly has 30 a day, mainly as smoothies.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

John Shingler said:


> nicely explained


You're about to get 10 people pointlessly discussing the 30BAD fruitarian thing and 5 more saying "I can't eat bananas for X reason related to my mums aunts neighbours canary".

You deserve at least one answer


----------



## byegad (11 Oct 2013)

My friend, Type 2 Diabetic, after two heart attacks and a triple by-pass was told to eat no more than one a day and not to eat them every day. No idea why, but that's what he was told.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

byegad said:


> My friend, Type 2 Diabetic, after two heart attacks and a triple by-pass was told to eat no more than one a day and not to eat them every day. No idea why, but that's what he was told.


High potassium(hyperkalemia) can cause palpitations and skipped/irregular heartbeats, generally something to avoid if the above ^

Also nuts,avocados,milk,salmon


----------



## Cheddar George (11 Oct 2013)

It has been widely reported that the vegetarian australian bowler Peter Siddle eats up to 18 bananas a day during a match. Make of that what you will.


----------



## tadpole (11 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You're about to get 10 people pointlessly discussing the 30BAD fruitarian thing and 5 more saying "I can't eat bananas for X reason related to my mums aunts neighbours canary".
> 
> You deserve at least one answer


"I can't eat bananas as I have hyperkalemia" and I'm not a fruitarian, too much potassium fruits, and also nuts, fish, sea food, steak, milk, (especially powdered) juices, drinks, brewed coffee, green vegetables, beans, and dark chocolate). Too much potassium will slow the heart.and if not controlled can lead to the heart stopping. It is after-all the main part of the lethal injection, the other two injections are a paralytic, and a soporific (barbiturate)
Before I was diagnosed my resting heart rate was measured at between 35- 38bpm minute, now by controlling my diet it way up to 40 - 44 bpm.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

tadpole said:


> "I can't eat bananas as I have hyperkalemia" and I'm not a fruitarian, too much potassium fruits, and also nuts, fish, sea food, steak, milk, (especially powdered) juices, drinks, brewed coffee, green vegetables, beans, and dark chocolate). Too much potassium will slow the heart.and if not controlled can lead to the heart stopping. It is after-all the main part of the lethal injection, the other two injections are a paralytic, and a soporific (barbiturate)
> Before I was diagnosed my resting heart rate was measured at between 35- 38bpm minute, now by controlling my diet it way up to 40 - 44 bpm.


 And one with hyperkalemia


----------



## tadpole (11 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> And one with hyperkalemia


 Forum bingo?


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Oct 2013)

can monkeys eat too many bananas..??


----------



## byegad (11 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> can monkeys eat too many bananas..??


OOK!


----------



## Davidc (11 Oct 2013)

byegad said:


> My friend, Type 2 Diabetic, after two heart attacks and a triple by-pass was told to eat no more than one a day and not to eat them every day. No idea why, but that's what he was told.


Like me but with one more heart attack.

I get through about 4 bananas a day on average, sometimes twice that many sometimes as few as one, the dietician I see about once a year hasn't even commented after seeing a food diary, and it's never caused me any problems at all.

If the medical people suggest any change I'll consider it, until then I'll keep going.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Oct 2013)

I have one a day


----------



## Bryony (11 Oct 2013)

I've got a heart condition and had a heart attack 6 years ago and I've never been told to limit the amount if bananas I should eat although I only eat 1 every now and then.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Oct 2013)

Cheddar George said:


> It has been widely reported that the vegetarian australian bowler Peter Siddle eats up to 18 bananas a day during a match. Make of that what you will.


George, has anyone ever told you you look like action man?


----------



## siadwell (11 Oct 2013)

I went to uni with a bloke who gorged himself on bananas one day, because he'd read it gives you priapism. I didn't check back with him to see if it worked.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Oct 2013)

that must have been hard for him


----------



## Cheddar George (11 Oct 2013)

John Shingler said:


> George, has anyone ever told you you look like action man?



I would punch you in the face but my soft grippy rubber hands have little effect.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2013)

siadwell said:


> I went to uni with a bloke who gorged himself on bananas one day, because he'd read it gives you priapism. I didn't check back with him to see if it worked.



I've had that, low flow, and I can assure you it is most unpleasant.

NSFW, Adult Content.

http://www.webmd.com/erectile-dysfunction/guide/erectile-dysfunction-priapism


----------



## david k (12 Oct 2013)

Cheddar George said:


> It has been widely reported that the vegetarian australian bowler Peter Siddle eats up to 18 bananas a day during a match. Make of that what you will.


How many on a non match day? You come on here with your half stories, come on man, get your facts together, youve left me hanging here


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2013)

dave r said:


> I've had that, low flow, and I can assure you it is most unpleasant.
> 
> NSFW, Adult Content.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/erectile-dysfunction/guide/erectile-dysfunction-priapism



There is also a (fortunately rare) female equivalent where the muscles spasm and lock gripping tightly!

Caught at the wrong time and retreat is no longer an option!

I remember one couple in Casualty where she had to be sedated before he could withdraw!


----------



## Jonbek (13 Oct 2013)

When my kidneys failed I couldn't eat them because of the potassium, how I missed being stuffed full of banana on a daily basis.


----------



## Dusty Bin (13 Oct 2013)

Jonbek said:


> how I missed being stuffed full of banana on a daily basis.



It's possible that may not have come out in the way you intended...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> It's possible that may not have come out in the way you intended...


Or maybe it did


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> There is also a (fortunately rare) female equivalent where the muscles spasm and lock gripping tightly!
> 
> Caught at the wrong time and retreat is no longer an option!
> 
> I remember one couple in Casualty where she had to be sedated before he could withdraw!



Sounds unpleasant, are there any long term effects?


----------



## Jonbek (13 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Or maybe it did


 
Ooh err missus!


----------



## Smurfy (17 Oct 2013)

Before eating large quantities of Bananas, one should be aware of the Banana Equivalent Dose (BED)


----------



## HeroesFitness (18 Oct 2013)

John Shingler said:


> Is it possible to eat too many bananas so as to raise potassium levels to the point it has detrimental effects on the heart?
> 
> I probably max 2 per day. How many do you eat?


2 bananas a day is acceptable, but i would be careful not to eat one before a ride as this can cause a blood sugar level crash, take a mouthful every so often during your ride or at the end of one.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

Interesting mention of dark chocolate ... Lidl had a special offer on last week, selling 100 g bars for 17p (!) so I bought 6 of them. As a result, I have been eating too much of the stuff and got my heart palpitations back! I think it it is time to get my chocolate habit under control ...


----------



## Ray2014 (26 Oct 2013)

John Shingler said:


> Is it possible to eat too many bananas so as to raise potassium levels to the point it has detrimental effects on the heart?
> 
> I probably max 2 per day. How many do you eat?


 
its glaringly obvious nobody on this thread knows for sure with any real scientific evidence or experience.

I eat 2200cals daily of bananas, 20-30 daily (in smoothies) as 90% of my main source of cals. coming from a great athlete.

zero issues that anyone here claiming. its a high fiber diet with the best possible carb for metabolism. its also probably the cheapest healthy/natural food you can buy at .35/lb

practicality: $2 vs average $20-30 a day average American diet. no time to prep/cook. no dishes to clean =D

I want to hear any testimony/evidence backed case when someone ate too many bananas (other than someone with previous renal issues) and got sick/ail

LOL


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

$20-30 a day on food - that is £13-20, about 4 or 5 times what I spend!


----------



## John Shingler (26 Oct 2013)

Ray2014 said:


> its glaringly obvious nobody on this thread knows for sure with any real scientific evidence or experience.
> 
> I eat 2200cals daily of bananas, 20-30 daily (in smoothies) as 90% of my main source of cals. coming from a great athlete.
> 
> ...


glaringly


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> $20-30 a day on food - that is £13-20, about 4 or 5 times what I spend!



yeah, but you're from Yorkshire, not America..


----------



## uclown2002 (26 Oct 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> There was an idiot here a few months back promoting 20+ bananas a day; so think you're safe with 2 per day



I told you so ...............
Or is this a new advocate hmmm.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> yeah, but you're from Yorkshire, not America..


I thought food is cheaper in the USA than here?


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I thought food is cheaper in the USA than here?



You may be right - someone needs to do a study into the comparitive cost of bananas on both sides of the atlantic...


----------



## AndyPeace (26 Oct 2013)

A single banana contains around 12% of your daily requirement of potassium. It's not them you want to worry about, potatoes contain even higher amounts of potassium, around 15% of the recommended daily amount...tomatoes are evil too  and orange juice, raisins and yoghurt...all have higher levels of potassium than a banana. It's amazing that the human race is still here


----------



## Crankarm (27 Oct 2013)

John Shingler said:


> 20 wow ...that's just excessive.



All those banana skins .................. 

He must have permanently had a banana in his pocket or ............... 

Did he by any chance have short hairy legs and long arms and beat his chest ?


----------



## berty bassett (27 Oct 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> There was an idiot here a few months back promoting 20+ bananas a day; so think you're safe with 2 per day


blimey ! when he went swimming did he fizz round the pool


----------



## VamP (29 Oct 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> A single banana contains around 12% of your daily requirement of potassium. It's not them you want to worry about, potatoes contain even higher amounts of potassium, around 15% of the recommended daily amount...tomatoes are evil too  and orange juice, raisins and yoghurt...all have higher levels of potassium than a banana. It's amazing that the human race is still here


 
Ha. That's nothing, do you know how much potassium is in potassium?


----------



## Cycling Dan (29 Oct 2013)

You can't have 6 bananas at once wit a drink of sprite after!


----------



## ziggys101 (29 Oct 2013)

http://www.30bananasaday.com/


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Oct 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Before eating large quantities of Bananas, one should be aware of the Banana Equivalent Dose (BED)


Wow, you really can read everything on Wikipedia!  I swear, one day it will reach a critical mass and explode, or perhaps become self-aware.

Now I know why I glow in the dark in bed at night . Except for that time a few years back, after massive rainfall occurred up north in the state of Queensland (Land Of Bananas), and bananas became (a) very expensive and (b) not very good quality.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Oct 2013)

Whilst I like a banana, I do get annoyed that per fruit they generally cost less than a decent sized apple in the UK even though apples grow here and bananas are imported normally from the Caribbean or central America. What's all that about then.


----------



## Chrisoneill2 (30 Oct 2013)

Don't kick the arse out of it you wouldn't eat 20 biscuits a day so why would you eat 20bananas a day


----------

